# Guys, how NOT to get a girl



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I really like the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i don't like the whole idea of bbt because it gives ppl the idea being a nerd and girls will like you.. maybe i was wrong i never watched it


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

monotonous said:


> i don't like the whole idea of bbt because it gives ppl the idea being a nerd and girls will like you.. maybe i was wrong i never watched it


But isn't that all sitcom s though? George Costanza was a "loser" and he had different chicks every week. You can never base things off those.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Dreday said:


> But isn't that all sitcom s though? George Costanza was a "loser" and he had different chicks every week. You can never base things off those.


he has a car, a job, his own place and most importantly he has social life, i get a real life costanza can never get so many hot women but i believe he can get laid for sure. being a nerd is a whole different story, if you just stay home and being yourself you will never get any girls (unless you're just damn lucky)


----------



## JustinT (Feb 21, 2012)

monotonous said:


> i don't like the whole idea of bbt because it gives ppl the idea being a nerd and girls will like you.. maybe i was wrong i never watched it


You have to admit, these nerds on BBT are funny, witty, charming. It's a cute take on nerds and presents the nerd world in such a way that is very accessible.

What we deal with -- with SAS and other disorders -- they're not really much fun. They're painful, awkward.

If you're funny, witty and charming, I don't care what you are -- you'll do alright -- nerd or not.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

monotonous said:


> he has a car, a job, his own place and most importantly he has social life, i get a real life costanza can never get so many hot women but i believe he can get laid for sure. being a nerd is a whole different story, if you just stay home and being yourself you will never get any girls (unless you're just damn lucky)


You do realise in real life he would be short, fat, and bald, right? It would take a lot for a guy like that to frequently get laid even with a job and car unless he was funny enough to make up for it.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think The Big Bang Theory is hilarious I actually haven't seen these episodes.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I've actually started to like the BBT, and come to the conclusion that my favorite character is raj.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

That show is painful to watch sometimes.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

racist show is racist


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> You do realise in real life he would be short, fat, and bald, right? It would take a lot for a guy like that to frequently get laid even with a job and car unless he was funny enough to make up for it.


Lol, no amount of humor would compensate for a mediocre physique.

Unless your sense of humor brings you fame (well-known comedian).


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> Lol, no amount of humor would compensate for a mediocre physique.
> 
> Unless your sense of humor brings you fame (well-known comedian).


Once again, you're underestimating the power of a great personality in dating. I bet if a woman is recovering from a bad breakup or something, she'd gladly date the funny bald guy around the office. No one's saying he'd be the next Hef or anything, but then again, who is.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Gay.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> Once again, you're underestimating the power of a great personality in dating. I bet if a woman is recovering from a bad breakup or something, she'd gladly date the funny bald guy around the office. No one's saying he'd be the next Hef or anything, but then again, who is.


Sense of humor isn't sexually attractive.

Sure, women may like ugly funny guys. But as friends alright.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> Sense of humor isn't sexually attractive.
> 
> Sure, women may like ugly funny guys. But as friends alright.


With women though, you have to attract their minds before you attract them sexually. That's the main reason this site has so many "good looking" male virgins. I guarantee you 10/10 times, the funny, slightly unattractive guy with a vibrant personality will always have a better chance than the very attractive guy that freezes up and goes into a shell around attractive women. And some chance is better than none.

I think they even did a poll on a women's magazine that stated that a sense of humor was a huge turn on.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dreday said:


> With women though, you have to attract their minds before you attract them sexually. That's the main reason this site has so many "good looking" male virgins. I guarantee you 10/10 times, the funny, slightly unattractive guy with a vibrant personality will always have a better chance than the very attractive guy that freezes up and goes into a shell around attractive women. And some chance is better than none.
> 
> I think they even did a poll on a women's magazine that stated that a sense of humor was a huge turn on.


This a million times. I knew a guy who was one of the nicest, funniest guys out there, and he was bald. I didn't know him that well, but he probably got a lot of attention. He had a girlfriend too. And I've seen better looking men who never got such attention.

I swear, you can't win with people here, no matter how much you disprove their ridiculous theories.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah i have a problem with sa being shown too comically, especially selective mutism because that is what i had and it is not funny or cute at all. it is very dark and leads to severe isolation, frustration, substance abuse problems and intense self hatred.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> With women though, you have to attract their minds before you attract them sexually. That's the main reason this site has so many "good looking" male virgins. I guarantee you 10/10 times, the funny, slightly unattractive guy with a vibrant personality will always have a better chance than the very attractive guy that freezes up and goes into a shell around attractive women. And some chance is better than none.
> 
> *I think they even did a poll on a women's magazine that stated that a sense of humor was a huge turn on.*


1. Women laugh like idiots in front of good looking guys, no matter how awful their jokes are.
2. Since when should we listen to female advice on dating? They tell us what they like, not what they actually respond to.

"Funny" guys who get plenty of women are the big social circle/popular type ones. Quiet funny guys aren't in a better position than any average Joe out there.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TPower said:


> Sense of humor isn't sexually attractive.
> 
> Sure, women may like ugly funny guys. But as friends alright.


That is so untrue I can't even... I can't.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

If you're saying you would date an ugly guy just because he's funny.. you're either desperate or lying to yourself.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TPower said:


> If you're saying you would date an ugly guy just because he's funny.. you're either desperate or lying to yourself.


Tell me more about how my brain works. Please, I'm very interested seeing as how you know me so well. And past friends I've had. And other girls I've know and their boyfriends I've met. You know the workings of women so well, please, tell me all about my own gender because through your posts I'm learning I know nothing about being a female. Women just know nothing of what it's like to be women, I guess you need a penis to know it all.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

TPower said:


> *1. Women laugh like idiots in front of good looking guys, no matter how awful their jokes are.*
> 2. Since when should we listen to female advice on dating? They tell us what they like, not what they actually respond to.
> 
> "Funny" guys who get plenty of women are the big social circle/popular type ones. Quiet funny guys aren't in a better position than any average Joe out there.


No, I laugh at things that I find funny.

I'll smile or maybe do a slight chuckle if someone tells an awful joke, just so they don't feel too bad about it. It doesn't matter if I find them attractive or not...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> No, I laugh at things that I find funny.
> 
> I'll smile or maybe do a slight chuckle if someone tells an awful joke, just so they don't feel too bad about it. It doesn't matter if I find them attractive or not...


Same here. A guy's looks does not factor into how much I laugh. Then again, I'm the easiest person to make laugh. TPower needs to hang up his hat cause he doesn't know about women, cause ya know, we're not one big mass brain. We're a collection of individuals. So we both laugh at funny things, not based on what the person looks like, but maybe there are women who flirt by laughing at everything. Thing is, WE'RE DIFFERENT. Cause we're human. Not a big collective brain that you can study under a microscope.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> 1. Women laugh like idiots in front of good looking guys, no matter how awful their jokes are.


Well you have it all figured out don't you. You should just have piles of women since you know it all like you claim.


TPower said:


> 2. Since when should we listen to female advice on dating? They tell us what they like, not what they actually respond to.
> 
> "Funny" guys who get plenty of women are the big social circle/popular type ones. Quiet funny guys aren't in a better position than any average Joe out there.


And what's the one constant? They're all comfortable in their own skin and won't clam up when with a girl. What you don't get is it's really: Personally 1, and Looks 1A, and then everything else. I put personally first because if a woman approaches you because of looks and realizes you can't talk to her or you are super boring, she'll lose interest almost instantaneously. After that, it all depends on the guy/girls personality differences on rather the relationship goes any further.

With some of your questionable theories on dating, I sometimes wonder if you've even tried.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> This a million times. I knew a guy who was one of the nicest, funniest guys out there, and he was bald. I didn't know him that well, but he probably got a lot of attention. He had a girlfriend too. And I've seen better looking men who never got such attention.
> 
> I swear, you can't win with people here, no matter how much you disprove their ridiculous theories.


Yeah. And keep in mind that these theories are all held by guys who aren't having that much dating success. And I wonder why...


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Barette said:


> Tell me more about how my brain works. Please, I'm very interested seeing as how you know me so well. And past friends I've had. And other girls I've know and their boyfriends I've met. You know the workings of women so well, please, tell me all about my own gender because through your posts I'm learning I know nothing about being a female. Women just know nothing of what it's like to be women, I guess you need a penis to know it all.


So there's no logic in saying you should be PHYSICALLY attracted to the person you're going to sleep with for months/years?

Women are primarily attracted two things:

LOOKS
STATUS

If a funny guy doesn't have one of them, he's not pulling attractive women any time soon. And even the lesser attractive women will want at least a guy who doesn't disgust them physically.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> No, I laugh at things that I find funny.
> 
> I'll smile or maybe do a slight chuckle if someone tells an awful joke, just so they don't feel too bad about it. It doesn't matter if I find them attractive or not...


But you can't deny this DOES happen a lot. To be fair, men do pretty much the same thing in front of a beautiful woman.

People turn gaga in front of an attractive person.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> If you're saying you would date an ugly guy just because he's funny.. you're either desperate or lying to yourself.


Are you a woman T? I'm just curious on how you think you know women better than they know themselves.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TPower said:


> So there's no logic in saying you should be PHYSICALLY attracted to the person you're going to sleep with for months/years?
> 
> Women are primarily attracted two things:
> 
> ...


Of course you have to have physical attraction. But you don't need to be good looking to have someone be physically attracted to you, and there's more to attraction than just looks. And I think everyone has shared how fallible your status theory is.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Dreday said:


> Are you a woman T? I'm just curious on how you think you know women better than they know themselves.


For real. TPower provides the laughs with what he says, though, so it's all good.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> Yeah. And keep in mind that these theories are all held by guys who aren't having that much dating success. And I wonder why...


Want to know the most hilarious part?

Most white knights on this board are 25+ year old virgins.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

TPower said:


> But you can't deny this DOES happen a lot. To be fair, men do pretty much the same thing in front of a beautiful woman.
> 
> *People turn gaga in front of an attractive person.*


Okay, I have seen it happen. But I honestly cannot say this happens to me. I acknowledge that some people are attractive to me, but looks don't seem to IMPRESS me in the way that they impress other people. I don't get butterflies in my stomach because I find a guy/girl attractive. It's always after I get to know their personality. Maybe I'm just really weird.



Barette said:


> Of course you have to have physical attraction. But you don't need to be good looking to have someone be physically attracted to you, and there's more to attraction than just looks. And I think everyone has shared how fallible your status theory is.


:yes


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Barette said:


> Of course you have to have physical attraction. But you don't need to be good looking to have someone be physically attracted to you, and there's more to attraction than just looks. And I think everyone has shared how fallible your status theory is.


Women flock like sheep to anything/anyone that's popular and that's a fact.

Just yesterday, I've heard a bunch of women say they were attracted to men who didn't show interest in them (the eternal quest for validation/proof that they're special and amazing girls).


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> Want to know the most hilarious part?
> 
> Most white knights on this board are 25+ year old virgins.


What is that what you are?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

TPower said:


> Women flock like sheep to anything/anyone that's popular and that's a fact.
> 
> Just yesterday, I've heard a bunch of women say they were attracted to men who didn't show interest in them (the eternal quest for validation/proof that they're special and amazing girls).


Not all women. I think you should say "some women" or "women in my experience" because there are plenty of women on SAS who don't apply to your theories.



Dreday said:


> What is that what you are?


No, he's 23 and has a girlfriend. I wonder what she would think of some of the posts he makes...


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

TPower said:


> Women flock like sheep to anything/anyone that's popular and that's a fact.
> 
> Just yesterday, I've heard a bunch of women say they were attracted to men who didn't show interest in them (the eternal quest for validation/proof that they're special and amazing girls).


Dude, you've got to stop assuming that all males fit one mold and all females fit another. There are no molds, everyone is different. Sure sometimes there are similarities, but no one is a carbon copy of anyone else. You're really making yourself seem utterly ridiculous. :blank


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> NO, he's 23 and has a girlfriend. I wonder what she would think of some of the posts he makes...


 Or he just claims to have one to validate his points. I doubt any guy that thinks like that this strongly can get a woman to actually take him seriously. And if he has a GF, why does he have such strong contempt toward women?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Not all women. I think you should say "some women" or "women in my experience" because there are plenty of women on SAS who don't apply to your theories.


Majority = 50%+

So.. yeah, not all of them are like that, but people of either sex tend to follow a pattern in their behavior. The more attractive a woman is, the more likely she is to act exactly like I said.

But I'm afraid most women are afraid of being "average". They want to feel special. In this mindset, they don't want to even contemplate the idea that their behavior can be predictable, so that in the end, they are not as special as they "think" they are. Even those who only date high status men will usually say that they are "not like that".


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> Or he just claims to have one to validate his points. I doubt any guy that thinks like that this strongly can get a woman to actually take him seriously. And if he has a GF, why does he have such strong contempt toward women?


Contempt?

Nobody would get offended if I said most men would fawk any decent looking girl, given a chance. That's just biology. Instincts aren't exactly different from one individual to another, trends can be found in both sexes.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

TPower said:


> Contempt?
> 
> Nobody would get offended if I said most men would fawk any decent looking girl, given a chance. That's just biology. Instincts aren't exactly different from one individual to another, trends can be found in both sexes.


Um, hi there. Me again. *raises hand* Slightly offended, here. Well, that's not accurate. More annoyed that offended.

You're assuming at the very least all men (okay you said "most") are disgusting pigs who react to every impulse their penis may or may not send to their brain. Because yes, despite what you seem to be saying, a lot of men have brains.

I'm sick and tired of that opinion that all men will "fawk" anything remotely attractive on 2 legs. You're not seeing the whole picture here. You're choosing to see things that fit your warped opinions and ignoring everything that doesn't.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> Contempt?
> 
> Nobody would get offended if I said most men would fawk any decent looking girl, given a chance. That's just biology. Instincts aren't exactly different from one individual to another, trends can be found in both sexes.


 But male and female attraction works on such an entirely different level, it's not even funny. Men are attracted to looks and body. It doesn't even matter what the personality type is, a guy would still go all the way with a cute, emotionally cold girl because that's how the male sex drive works. Females on the otherhand are attracted looks and body visually, but they factor in personality a lot more. A guy could be the most handsome guy in the world, but if he can't put two words together around a hot girl, it's on to the next one for her. You could gather that by just growing up with a close female in the family.

It really sounds to me like you're using the "one size fits all" mentality when it comes to male and female attraction.

Plus I get the feeling you're speaking a lot more from unsuccessful experiences than you would like us to believe.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been doing it all wrong *sigh*


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

lkkxm said:


> Um, hi there. Me again. *raises hand* Slightly offended, here. Well, that's not accurate. More annoyed that offended.
> 
> You're assuming at the very least all men (okay you said "most") are disgusting pigs who react to every impulse their penis may or may not send to their brain. Because yes, despite what you seem to be saying, a lot of men have brains.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of that opinion that all men will "fawk" anything remotely attractive on 2 legs. You're not seeing the whole picture here. You're choosing to see things that fit your warped opinions and ignoring everything that doesn't.


In any other thread, a similar sentence would have little reactions: if any at all.

If you mean all as in "most", then the answer is yes. Unless you're posting from another planet, this is what I've noticed throughout the years.

Those who abstain from sex because they are waiting for marriage/the right one are a minority.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> But male and female attraction works on such an entirely different level, it's not even funny. Men are attracted to looks and body. It doesn't even matter what the personality type is, a guy would still go all the way with a cute, emotionally cold girl because that's how the male sex drive works. Females on the otherhand are attracted looks and body visually, but they factor in personality a lot more. A guy could be the most handsome guy in the world, but if he can't put two words together around a hot girl, it's on to the next one for her. You could gather that by just growing up with a close female in the family.
> 
> It really sounds to me like you're using the "one size fits all" mentality when it comes to male and female attraction.
> 
> Plus I get the feeling you're speaking a lot more from unsuccessful experiences than you would like us to believe.


The common denominator in attraction is social status.

Shy guys with low confidence but high status (rare phenom, but it happens) get plenty of female attention
Low status males with confidence don't

I'm so sick of all this "Girls like confidence!" BS. No they don't. They are more interested in how other people perceive a man than how the man perceives himself.

At the end of the day, they want to feel good about themselves. In order to do that, they must date a person that is valued by others.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

TPower said:


> The common denominator in attraction is social status.
> 
> Shy guys with low confidence but high status (rare phenom, but it happens) get plenty of female attention
> Low status males with confidence don't
> ...


Have you ever thought that maybe the common denominator for attraction isn't social status, but some of the _reasons_ that lead to high social status. For example, a lot of guys obtain high social status because of their good social skills, their looks, and/or their confidence? Maybe those individual things are what girls are after.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the common denominator for attraction isn't social status, but some of the _reasons_ that lead to high social status. For example, a lot of guys obtain high social status because of their good social skills, their looks, and/or their confidence? Maybe those individual things are what girls are after.


I agree. I think assuming it's all status related is far to simplistic.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

If TPower has a girlfriend, why does he have all these stereotypical beliefs about women? She must have settled.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love Raj and Sheldon.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the common denominator for attraction isn't social status, but some of the _reasons_ that lead to high social status. For example, a lot of guys obtain high social status because of their good social skills, their looks, and/or their confidence? Maybe those individual things are what girls are after.


Not really.

Serial killers attract women. I doubt their ability to slice a corpse would be admirable to anyone but sick fcuks. That's fame producing groupies. James Holmes is nothing special to look at and there was this trend of girls calling him "hot" a while ago.

I am of the opinion that looks can compensate a lack of social status so.. yeah, in a sense, social status is not a MUST if you're physically attractive to a girl.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> If TPower has a girlfriend, why does he have all these stereotypical beliefs about women? She must have settled.


Nope, she doesn't fit the mold.

She's a low-status female thought.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> The common denominator in attraction is social status.
> 
> Shy guys with low confidence but high status (rare phenom, but it happens) get plenty of female attention
> Low status males with confidence don't
> ...


You should really do a little reading instead of just pulling stuff out of nowhere.

Just read the last part of first paragraph in this article http://health.howstuffworks.com/relationships/tips/5-ways-you-can-tell-if-a-girl-likes-you1.htm 

 In case you didn't catch it, I'll bold it for you


> While you don't want to have a weird staring contest, eye contact is important; i*t shows you have confidence, which is extremely* *attractive*


So when people say that women like confidence, it's not just made up like your theories appear to be. It comes from actual experience. And yes is just an article from a health site, but it's much better than just random shots in the dark.

And not to mention it's impossible for a male to have "high status" and low self-esteem at the sametime. They might have lower confidence than their peers, but you don't get a big social status by lacking confidence. You're seriously embarrassing yourself here man, big time.


SilentLuke said:


> If TPower has a girlfriend, why does he have all these stereotypical beliefs about women? She must have settled.


Guess what, he probably doesn't. That's just way too much random guessing to have had success to me.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> You should really do a little reading instead of just pulling stuff out of nowhere.
> 
> Just read the last part of first paragraph in this article http://health.howstuffworks.com/relationships/tips/5-ways-you-can-tell-if-a-girl-likes-you1.htm
> 
> In case you didn't catch it, I'll bold it for youSo when people say that women like confidence, it's not just made up like your theories appear to be.


If the article says so, it must be true!

Well, I'll dig deeper. I'll tell you something. Most people don't go digging deep in psychology, they simplify things. They aren't really interested in trying to understand the depths of human behavior. I do. 

Human psychology is fascinating, and not only female psychology. I've been interested in this subject for years, I've read tons of stuff about it and analyzed a lot of other people's behaviors: I love it. So I'd say yes, I am more credible than the random bum out there, who never spent time doing what I did.


Dreday said:


> It comes from actual experience. And yes is just an article from a health site, but it's much better than just random shots in the dark.


See above.


Dreday said:


> And not to mention it's impossible for a male to have "high status" and low self-esteem at the sametime. They might have lower confidence than their peers, but you don't get a big social status by lacking confidence..You're seriously embarrassing yourself here man, big time.


Yes you can. By being in a cool band. By being on the football team. Or by being a famous athlete/celebrity. Michael Jackson was on drugs all the time, I doubt he had much self-confidence. 


Dreday said:


> Guess what, he probably doesn't. That's just way too much random guessing to have had success to me.


Believe what the feck you want.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> If the article says so, it must be true!
> 
> Well, I'll dig deeper. I'll tell you something. Most people don't go digging deep in psychology, they simplify things. They aren't really interested in trying to understand the depths of human behavior. I do.
> 
> ...


 So basically, because you say it it's 100% true? lol. You need a control group if you're doing an actual experiment. You can't just base it on your own personal experiences because many guys fail for many different reasons, not just one.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the common denominator for attraction isn't social status, but some of the _reasons_ that lead to high social status. For example, a lot of guys obtain high social status because of their good social skills, their looks, and/or their confidence? Maybe those individual things are what girls are after.


Exactly. There are many reasons, usually men get ahead by having excellent social skills, charm, and appeal, and/or great intelligence. All factors that could be appealing, not just the status itself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I like this show.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

Dreday said:


> But male and female attraction works on such an entirely different level, it's not even funny. *Men are attracted to looks and body. It doesn't even matter what the personality type is, a guy would still go all the way with a cute, emotionally cold girl because that's how the male sex drive works.* Females on the otherhand are attracted looks and body visually, but they factor in personality a lot more.
> 
> This is the biggest crock of **** ive ever heard lol. im a man and I turned down two of the "hottest" girls in hs because I hated them as people. I used to believe that women were more into personality but looking around in my life(aka the real world), it seems to be men who appreciate a nice respectful fun girl where as women seem to want a hot guy to show off(regardless of "PERSONALITY"). hell in one of my previous posts I said I used t be fat/quiet but popular and funny and girls still didn't like me(they just thought I was just funny). then I lost some weight and all of a sudden im "hot" and "funny" and "so sweet" and now im ****able lol


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I agree. I think assuming it's all status related is far to simplistic.


It ain't any simpler than saying male-to-female attraction is all looks related.

Human relationships are shallow, like it or not. As of right now, plenty of couples are together, not because they like the other for who they are.

Liking someone for who they are is a rarity. People usually like others for what they can give 'em, whether it is a hot body to have sex with, or social validation.


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

ahhh That's not true ^^

For me at least, I am first attracted to looks, but looks comprises about 10 - 20% of a potential girlfriend, just look at the last half of that word <. she's got to be a friend

As for your thoughts on female psychology, at the risk of appearing to want to satisfy women on this board, I will still say you're wrong. I that think broad swathes of humanity are attracted to social status, and other parts of humanity are more introverted and need someone to confide in honestly. I don't know how you look at reality and paint everyone with the same brush, it's not only a tad bigoted but it's demonstrably wrong.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TPower said:


> Liking someone for who they are is a rarity.* People usually like others for what they can give 'em, whether it is a hot body to have sex with, or social validation.*


That's what I always thought.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I already know how not to get a girl, that's one of the few things I seem to do really well.


----------



## reno316 (Jun 13, 2009)

monotonous said:


> *he has a car, a job, his own place and most importantly he has social life, i get a real life costanza can never get so many hot women but i believe he can get laid for sure. *being a nerd is a whole different story, if you just stay home and being yourself you will never get any girls (unless you're just damn lucky)


"My name is George. I'm unemployed and I live with my parents...."
"I'm Victoria, hi!"

One of my fav episodes


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

da kewliest said:


> This is the biggest crock of **** ive ever heard lol. im a man and I turned down two of the "hottest" girls in hs because I hated them as people. I used to believe that women were more into personality but looking around in my life(aka the real world), it seems to be men who appreciate a nice respectful fun girl where as women seem to want a hot guy to show off(regardless of "PERSONALITY"). hell in one of my previous posts I said I used t be fat/quiet but popular and funny and girls still didn't like me(they just thought I was just funny). then I lost some weight and all of a sudden im "hot" and "funny" and "so sweet" and now im ****able lol


Oh yeah? Then you try going up to a girl with a dead pan personality and just good looks and see what happens. If you're mistaking "niceness" for personality however, just google "nice guy syndrome". I'm talking about a guy that's fun to be with. You can talk about "status" all you want, but it just so happens most "high status" guys are fun to be around and that's what women want.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

People here need to stop this ""low status" and "high status" BS.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> People here need to stop this ""low status" and "high status" BS.


What do you mean?

Both things exist. It qualifies your social image.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

TPower said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Both things exist. It qualifies your social image.


Who cares about social image?

Whatever happened to just loving another human being?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> Who cares about social image?
> 
> Whatever happened to just loving another human being?


I agree. But like I said earlier, A LOT of relationships are based on shallow stuff. People "love" for self-centered interests.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

TPower said:


> I agree. But like I said earlier, A LOT of relationships are based on shallow stuff. People "love" for self-centered interests.


I'm not interested in a shallow relationship. I could care less whether some man has a high social status or not. I care whether he is the right fit for me.

Reducing human beings down to simplistic terms like this is one of the biggest issues on this forum.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Dreday said:


> I doubt any guy that thinks like that this strongly can get a woman to actually take him seriously.


Hitler got married.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

TPower said:


> It ain't any simpler than saying male-to-female attraction is all looks related.
> 
> Human relationships are shallow, like it or not. As of right now, plenty of couples are together, not because they like the other for who they are.
> 
> Liking someone for who they are is a rarity. People usually like others for what they can give 'em, whether it is a hot body to have sex with, or social validation.


Yep. The majority of man-woman relationships are based on self-interest much like everything else in this world. What's in it for me: sex and all the other comforts and goodies that come with a relationship.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> I'm not interested in a shallow relationship. I could care less whether some man has a high social status or not. I care whether he is the right fit for me.
> 
> Reducing human beings down to simplistic terms like this is one of the biggest issues on this forum.


This social status stuff guys talk about here about women being attracted to tends to be more important at the flirting stage: the guy's attitude that suggest he is high up on the social ladder makes him attractive much like women dolling themselves up make themselves look good for the guys out there. Fulfilling another person's emotional needs takes priority over status once in a relationship. Guys here seem to be thinking just about "pulling chicks" and getting laid (with different women) rather than looking for a fulfilling long-term relationship.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

da kewliest said:


> Dreday said:
> 
> 
> > This is the biggest crock of **** ive ever heard lol. im a man and I turned down two of the "hottest" girls in hs because I hated them as people. I used to believe that women were more into personality but looking around in my life(aka the real world), it seems to be men who appreciate a nice respectful fun girl where as women seem to want a hot guy to show off(regardless of "PERSONALITY"). hell in one of my previous posts I said I used t be fat/quiet but popular and funny and girls still didn't like me(they just thought I was just funny). then I lost some weight and all of a sudden im "hot" and "funny" and "so sweet" and now im ****able lol
> ...


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

jimity said:


> Yep. The majority of man-woman relationships are based on self-interest much like everything else in this world. What's in it for me: sex and all the other comforts and goodies that come with a relationship.


Like I said before, I've never seen a group of guys that can't get women "know" more about dating in my life. The "social status" thing is just a big excuse btw because it's _ALL_ confidence. If you're comfortable in your own skin and you know your league, you'll have success dating.

With this status crap, your just creating another insecurity that you really have no control over and can't really fix, so it's just setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

jimity said:


> Hitler got married.


Yeah bank on that one. germany hated jewish people just as much as he did, so it's no surprise he didn't have trouble finding a wife. Also, Hitler was a leader of a nation and did speeches in front loads of people and your comparing him to guys with SA?


jimity said:


> Guys here seem to be thinking just about "pulling chicks" and getting laid (with different women) rather than looking for a fulfilling long-term relationship.


Yeah, I've noticed that. That type of shallowness probably plays a part in why the angrier guys here don't have success. Women probably detect that they just want to be womanizers.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Sindelle said:


> Who cares about social image?
> 
> Whatever happened to just loving another human being?


Got trapped in fairy tale land and never escaped.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I could never approach a girl sitting alone at a table like that. It feels rude to me to impose myself like that. She's probably studying or trying to get something done and here I come with my pick up attempt. 

My biggest issue is I don't like hitting on a girl in front of a third party. If I get rejected that's fine. I just don't want anyone to see me get rejected. 

lol. Raj is in good shape--I'm surprised.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dreday said:


> *Like I said before, I've never seen a group of guys that can't get women "know" more about dating in my life.* The "social status" thing is just a big excuse btw because it's _ALL_ confidence. If you're comfortable in your own skin and you know your league, you'll have success dating.
> 
> With this status crap, your just creating another insecurity that you really have no control over and can't really fix, so it's just setting yourself up for failure.


Yeah, I don't understand that either...I don't pretend like I'm an expert on guys. The only person I'm sure about is myself.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> Like I said before, I've never seen a group of guys that can't get women "know" more about dating in my life. The "social status" thing is just a big excuse btw because it's _ALL_ confidence. If you're comfortable in your own skin and you know your league, you'll have success dating.
> 
> With this status crap, your just creating another insecurity that you really have no control over and can't really fix, so it's just setting yourself up for failure.


Do you need to be able to play a sport well to understand how it is played?

Answer: No.

I see a lot of irony in your post, considering a confident person will ignore any stupid life concept putting people in "leagues". You have a lot to answer for, can you tell me why rockstars can get their pick among a group of beautiful women each night?

Do you seriously assume rockstars have more confidence than 99,99% of people on earth? If not, then how do you explain them having more women DTF with them than 99,99% of the population?

Gene Simmons didn't fawk 4500+ women because he's "confident". He did because he had massive social standing, was on TV, in newspapers and in magazines.

All the while, keep on ignoring serious studies made by professionals. Saying women are attracted to confidence is for the less educated and brainy people: it's way too generic and unspecific to be accurate. Yes, men of high social standing usually have confidence, but some don't. Those who don't still have plenty of women interested in them.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

What TPower is saying is true but in the sense that having high social status will increase your PROBABILITY of attracting a girl.

But there are other factors that increase your probability:
1. physical appearance
2. confidence
3. humor
4. charm
5. character

If you're weak in one area you can make up for it in another. If you're outstanding in one area it can cover up a lot of weaknesses. Let's say you were insanely funny. That may makeup for your looks or lack of confidence.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

appreciate the advice op, but as a whole I think the forum already has this covered.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> What TPower is saying is true but in the sense that having high social status will increase your PROBABILITY of attracting a girl.
> 
> But there are other factors that increase your probability:
> 1. physical appearance
> ...


:clap


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

Originally Posted by *AngelClare*  
_What TPower is saying is true but in the sense that having high social status will increase your PROBABILITY of attracting a girl.

But there are other factors that increase your probability:
1. physical appearance
2. confidence
3. humor
4. charm
5. character

If you're weak in one area you can make up for it in another. If you're outstanding in one area it can cover up a lot of weaknesses. Let's say you were insanely funny. That may makeup for your looks or lack of confidence._

:clap

but that only applies to men right, I mean for a girl to get a guy she has to be hot , I mean we men are so simple minded and "visual":roll

my problem with these type of threads is not status or confidence and that crap (btw I hate those ****ing words) it is that everybody on here is basically saying women are far more enlightened and appreciate intelligence more than men, and that men are stupid Neanderthals who think with there dicks. I know ill be called a misogynist on here but I believe when looking for a partner or a hook up, the MAJORITY of men and women look for the same things looks and personality balance call me crazy


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Dreday said:


> Like I said before, I've never seen a group of guys that can't get women "know" more about dating in my life. The "social status" thing is just a big excuse btw because it's _ALL_ confidence. If you're comfortable in your own skin and you know your league, you'll have success dating.
> 
> With this status crap, your just creating another insecurity that you really have no control over and can't really fix, so it's just setting yourself up for failure.


It's because guys with little to no experience like to read dating books and that's probably why they keep saying stuff about "status". Confidence is just another sign of higher status (I read that somewhere......)


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> I could never approach a girl sitting alone at a table like that. It feels rude to me to impose myself like that. She's probably studying or trying to get something done and here I come with my pick up attempt.


My brother told me the exact same thing. He said it was rude to walk over and talk to a lady that he would of wanted to date.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

thephantommenace said:


> yeah i have a problem with sa being shown too comically, especially selective mutism because that is what i had and it is not funny or cute at all. it is very dark and leads to severe isolation, frustration, substance abuse problems and intense self hatred.


I feel the exact opposite. I like SA being presented with a humorous edge. It's probably because without a sense of humor I'd probably be contemplating suicide right this second, and every second thereafter until I ended it.

I would like SA to also be showed as a serious problem, because it is freaking horrible, but I like to be able to joke about it too.

I dunno.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

> I think guys need to realize that it's not always their fault if things go bad with women ... sometimes we can have issues of our own that prevent us from responding to your "moves." Don't be so hard on yourself all the time.


Thanks OP, for that message alone.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, I don't understand that either...I don't pretend like I'm an expert on guys. The only person I'm sure about is myself.


 Exactly. And I have no doubt their preconceived notions carry over into when they are trying to ask someone on a date or crushing on someone. The whole "lack of status" thing just reads like a pre-excuse if anything else.



TPower said:


> Do you need to be able to play a sport well to understand how it is played?





TPower said:


> Answer: No.


But when someone comes in to try to reinvent or over complicate the sport, you can tell. And you can't tell me that a spectator knows more about football than say someone who played QB in college. It depends on the fan and how they observe the game.



TPower said:


> I see a lot of irony in your post, considering a confident person will ignore any stupid life concept putting people in "leagues". You have a lot to answer for, can you tell me why rockstars can get their pick among a group of beautiful women each night?
> 
> Do you seriously assume rockstars have more confidence than 99,99% of people on earth? If not, then how do you explain them having more women DTF with them than 99,99% of the population?
> 
> ...


Being confident allows you to be a great rockstar though. You can't go on stage in front of millions of people on tour and playing music you made without being comfortable in your own skin. It just so happens that it's trait that's well respected in the dating. You even said yourself in that other thread that a socially awkward rich guy wouldn't have too much success dating either, and neither would a socially awkward rockstar because having no confidence is relationship repellent. It looks like here, you have the good old case of looking at the effect rather than the cause.

 I'd also like to note one mistake you seem to be making: you don't just "get" status, people with high confidence and good social skills gain it naturally. For instance, some people can go to a bus stop being new in town and come home having made 3+ friends while others would struggle. Unfortunately, some are people just better at it than others.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dreday said:


> Exactly. And I have no doubt their preconceived notions carry over into when they are trying to ask someone on a date or crushing on someone. The whole "lack of status" thing just reads like a pre-excuse if anything else.
> 
> But when someone comes in to try to reinvent or over complicate the sport, you can tell. And you can't tell me that a spectator knows more about football than say someone who played QB in college. It depends on the fan and how they observe the game.
> 
> ...


Also I think rockstars get a lot of girls because they have money. There are some girls who want to be with guys just because they're rich. But that isn't how all women think. Many of us will not sleep with a guy who we barely know, just for a possible financial benefit. Because while there are some shallow people, many people get into relationships with someone because they genuinely like him or her as a person (because of they're looks, personality, etc.)


----------



## AvBaSoT (Feb 10, 2013)

Or you could just do this if you have the balls :yes


----------

